# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  “Bà đỡ” cho nhà sản xuất Việt tìm lại vị thế trên thị trường

## phuong_hanh3112

Không đao to búa lớn, không hứa hẹn viễn cảnh xa vời, VinCommerce luôn đồng hành cùng các nhà sản xuất, nhà cung ứng từng bước mở rộng thị trường, tăng sản lượng. Mối quan hệ giữa nhà cung cấp và nhà phân phối được VinCommerce xây dựng trên tinh thần “win-win” đang từng bước giúp các doanh nghiệp Việt lấy lại niềm tin để có thể làm chủ cuộc chơi trên thị trường bán lẻ

*Mối lo hàng Việt bị hất khỏi siêu thị*

Nhà bán lẻ nội bị lép vế thay vào đó các doanh nghiệp ngoại từng bước mở rộng, thâu tóm hệ thống bán lẻ của Việt Nam luôn là mối lo của nhiều nhà sản xuất, cung ứng sản phẩm. Hồi tháng 7/2019, sự kiện một doanh nghiệp ngoại đòi tạm dừng nhập hàng may mặc của 169 nhà cung ứng Việt vào hệ thống của siêu thị này đã rung một tiếng chuông cảnh báo về nguy cơ hàng Việt bị đẩy khỏi hệ thống các siêu thị do những “ông lớn” nước ngoài làm chủ.

Bấy lâu nay, câu chuyện của người sản xuất Việt thường quanh quẩn với thực trạng “sản xuất ra sản phẩm tốt không khó nhưng quan trọng là bán ở đâu và giá cả như thế nào?”, bài toán “được mùa mất giá’’ của nông dân là một điển hình mà không mấy người có lời giải.

Trong bối cảnh ấy, sự phát triển đầy ấn tượng của hệ thống siêu thị và cửa hàng VinMart & VinMart+ như một cứu cánh để nhà sản xuất trong nước trông chờ, yên tâm mở rộng thị trường, nâng cao chất lượng sản phẩm. VinCommerce dù không trực tiếp khẳng định nhưng câu chuyện kinh doanh, sự tăng trưởng của các nhà cung cấp đang hợp tác đã cho thấy, chuỗi VinMart & VinMart+ tăng trưởng cũng đồng nghĩa với nhà cung cấp phát triển. Nhiều nhà cung cấp đang nhìn nhận “VinCommerce như một bà đỡ, giúp nhà cung cấp, người sản xuất tìm được đầu ra ổn định về giá cả, tăng trưởng về sản lượng”.
 Tăng trưởng ấn tượng của VinCommerce giúp các nhà cung cấp có sự phát triển vượt bậc.
*Tăng trưởng tới 3 con số chỉ sau 5 năm hợp tác*

Chia sẻ bên lề Hội nghị Nhà cung cấp 2019 của VinCommerce về quá trình 5 năm cung cấp sản phẩm cho chuỗi VinMart & VinMart+, ông Bùi Đức Thành - Giám đốc Công ty TNHH Thương mại và sản xuất Nhật Nguyên (Hà Nội) không hề che giấu sự biết ơn về việc hỗ trợ, đồng hành cùng nhà cung cấp của hệ thống bán lẻ Vingroup.

Theo đó, Công ty Nhật Nguyên hiện đang cung cấp vào chuỗi siêu thị VinMart sản phẩm thịt lợn tươi sống với sản lượng 4 tấn/ngày, sản lượng vẫn đang tiếp tục tăng trưởng đều qua từng tháng. “Hệ thống cửa hàng của VinMart & VinMart+, được mở rộng liên tục, tháng nào VinCommerce cũng có thông báo về việc mở mới 30 - 50 cửa hàng để phía nhà cung cấp chuẩn bị nguồn hàng để cung ứng. Như vậy, nghiễm nhiên các nhà cung cấp như chúng tôi được mở rộng thị phần, tăng sản lượng. Chỉ sau 5 năm hợp tác, mức tăng trưởng của Nhật Nguyên đã lên tới 200% - 300%”- ông Thành cho biết.
 Ban lãnh đạo của VinCommerce đang lắng nghe, thảo luận cùng nhà cung cấp để đưa ra phương án, mô hình hợp tác hiệu quả hơn trong giai đoạn mới.
Không ấn tượng bằng Nhật Nguyên nhưng Havico, công ty cung cấp và hợp tác sản xuất thương hiệu VinMart Home cho VinCommerce cũng đang tăng trưởng doanh thu hằng năm vượt mức từ 100% đến 200% so với năm trước. “Kết quả kinh doanh ngoạn mục này có vai trò rất lớn của hệ thống bán lẻ của VinCommerce”, ông Trần Chí Thanh, đại diện Havico khẳng định.

Giám đốc Công ty Cung ứng thực phẩm Thanh Nga (Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội), một trong những nhà cung cấp sản phẩm tươi sống như thịt bò, thịt lợn cũng vui mừng chia sẻ, kể từ những ngày đầu hai bên hợp tác đến nay, sản lượng của Thanh Nga tăng trưởng ấn tượng. Bình quân mỗi ngày, công ty Thanh Nga cung cấp từ 4-5 tấn thịt gia súc tươi sống vào chuỗi siêu thị VinMart.

*Thay đổi ý thức về chất lượng sản phẩm Việt*

Cả Nhật Nguyên và Thanh Nga đều là hai trong số 250 doanh nghiệp Việt Nam tham gia chương trình “Đồng hành, hỗ trợ và thúc đẩy sản xuất nội địa” của VinCommerce đợt đầu tiên năm 2016.

“Chúng tôi đã nhận được sự hỗ trợ rất tốt từ phía VinCommerce từ tài chính đến tư vấn kỹ thuật. Thời gian đầu hợp tác, bộ phận kỹ thuật của họ đến tận công ty để đánh giá, tư vấn áp dụng công nghệ mới vào xử lý sản phẩm hay quy trình đầu cuối để truy xuất được nguồn gốc. Trước đây các doanh nghiệp như Nhật Nguyên sơ chế thịt gia súc, gia cầm thường dùng khay xốp, màng co để bảo quản thì hiện đã chuyển sang đóng gói bằng máy, bảo quản bằng khí kỹ thuật hút khí Nitơ, vừa kéo dài thời gian lại đảm bảo được chất lượng sản phẩm”, ông Thành – công ty Nhật Nguyên chia sẻ.

Nhìn nhận về những cái được khi quyết định “bắt tay” với VinCommerce trong việc cung ứng sản phẩm, bà Nga cho biết, ngoài việc được mở rộng thị trường, tăng sản lượng, không những không thu chiết khấu, VinCommerce còn hỗ trợ kinh phí để Công ty đầu tư cơ sở vật chất để nâng cao chất lượng, mở rộng sản xuất.

Song, một thay đổi lớn nhất mà nhà cung cấp Thanh Nga có được sau 5 năm hợp tác với VinCommerce là sự thay đổi về ý thức của doanh nghiệp trong việc cung cấp sản phẩm uy tín, chất lượng đến cộng đồng.
 Những tiêu chuẩn khắt khe của VinCommerce đã góp phần thay đổi ý thức của doanh nghiệp Việt, đem đến sản phẩm chất lượng cho người tiêu dùng.
“Phía VinCommerce đưa ra yêu cầu khắt khe về chất lượng sản phẩm, nguồn gốc sản phẩm phải truy được rõ ràng, chuẩn chỉnh từ đầu vào tới đầu ra. Sản phẩm thực phẩm tươi sống như thịt bò, thịt lợn đưa vào hệ thống phải qua 4 vòng kiểm tra, một điều mà trước đây những nhà cung cấp như Thanh Nga chưa bao giờ nghĩ rằng phải làm kỹ lưỡng, bài bản đến như vậy” bà Nga cho biết.

Theo đó, trước khi hàng đưa vào chuỗi VinMart & VinMart+, Công ty Thanh Nga phải tự kiểm tra về thú y, lấy mẫu kiểm tra về dư lượng kháng sinh, về một số dịch bệnh trên gia súc, chất tạo nạc và đã đủ tháng tuổi để giết mổ chưa.

“Hàng đến siêu thị, nhân viên quản lý chất lượng sẽ tiếp tục lấy mẫu kiểm tra. Nếu hàng bị phát hiện không đạt sẽ bị trả về và nhà cung cấp phải hoàn toàn chịu trách nhiệm. Sự sát sao về sản phẩm tại hệ thống VinMart & VinMart+ đã giúp doanh nghiệp như chúng tôi phải thay đổi nhận thức của mình và có trách nhiệm hơn trong việc đảm bảo chất lượng sản phẩm khi đưa ra thị trường” - Giám đốc Công ty Thanh Nga chia sẻ.

Một nền kinh tế chỉ có thể phát triển bền vững khi có cộng đồng doanh nghiệp nội địa phát triển mạnh. Mô hình hợp tác hiệu quả giữa VinCommerce với các nhà cung cấp đang không chỉ gỡ khó cho doanh nghiệp nội địa, tìm lại vị thế của hàng Việt trên thị trường mà còn cái được lớn nhất là mang đến những sản phẩm chất lượng cho người tiêu dùng.

----------

